# Allthorn (koberlinia spinosa)



## BandR (Apr 29, 2020)

Here are a few photos of the Allthorn wood mentioned in our introduction.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Mr. Peet (Apr 29, 2020)

Looks like a real challenge to dry. See a lot of checks. How thick is it? How did you dry it? An end grain shot would be nice to see as well. Thanks for posting.


----------



## BandR (Apr 30, 2020)

So far I have only air dried with no treatment. I am basically learning as I go. I have looked at trying Pentacryl or stabilizing with epoxy resin. Any suggestions or direction is welcome and appreciated. We were unable to find any information on the wood via the Internet or the wood database. It is a shrub that only grows in a small section of the southwest. It very closely resembles Desert Ironwood. It is very dense and heavy. Ranges in color and has a unique grain pattern. Every piece I cut is different and gorgeous. Just do not know how to dry or processthe wood I am cutting so that it is not wasted. Thanks in advance for any help.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Apr 30, 2020)

BandR said:


> So far I have only air dried with no treatment. I am basically learning as I go. I have looked at trying Pentacryl or stabilizing with epoxy resin. Any suggestions or direction is welcome and appreciated. We were unable to find any information on the wood via the Internet or the wood database. It is a shrub that only grows in a small section of the southwest. It very closely resembles Desert Ironwood. It is very dense and heavy. Ranges in color and has a unique grain pattern. Every piece I cut is different and gorgeous. Just do not know how to dry or processthe wood I am cutting so that it is not wasted. Thanks in advance for any help.
> 
> View attachment 186272
> 
> View attachment 186273



Nice pictures. I assume you are sealing the ends with Anchor seal or similar product to slow the drying process?


----------



## BandR (Apr 30, 2020)

Mr. Peet said:


> Nice pictures. I assume you are sealing the ends with Anchor seal or similar product to slow the drying process?


Pictures posted are air dried only. We have since started sealing with Pentacryl. Would you recommend Anchor Seal?


----------



## Mr. Peet (Apr 30, 2020)

BandR said:


> Pictures posted are air dried only. We have since started sealing with Pentacryl. Would you recommend Anchor Seal?



@Nubsnstubs 

I'd ask Jerry and a few others in your neighborhood.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Apr 30, 2020)

Mr. Peet said:


> @Nubsnstubs
> 
> I'd ask Jerry and a few others in your neighborhood.



When I first started turning, I end sealed everything. After finding out I pretty much wasted my time, I let 2 1/2 gallons of the good Anchorseal go to waste. Here in the desert, when a desert native tree is cut, within seconds, cracks appear. I suppose it's the heat 4% humidity that causes a shock to any of the trees when they are first cut. If the tree has been dead for a couple years before cutting into it, I usually don't see new cracks. 

Ruby, do you know if Acacia Greggi or newly named Acacia Senegallia grows around your area. Get a picture of the thorns. If they are curved like a cats claws, then it could be the AG or AS, better known as Catclaw in our desert. I know nothing about your area, so can't help with tree ID. Have you tested it with a Gieger counter yet?? .............. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BandR (Apr 30, 2020)

Nubsnstubs said:


> When I first started turning, I end sealed everything. After finding out I pretty much wasted my time, I let 2 1/2 gallons of the good Anchorseal go to waste. Here in the desert, when a desert native tree is cut, within seconds, cracks appear. I suppose it's the heat 4% humidity that causes a shock to any of the trees when they are first cut. If the tree has been dead for a couple years before cutting into it, I usually don't see new cracks.
> 
> Ruby, do you know if Acacia Greggi or newly named Acacia Senegallia grows around your area. Get a picture of the thorns. If they are curved like a cats claws, then it could be the AG or AS, better known as Catclaw in our desert. I know nothing about your area, so can't help with tree ID. Have you tested it with a Gieger counter yet?? .............. Jerry (in Tucson)


No it is not cat claw. We are almost 100% on our identification. We are sending it in to the lab to have it identified and density tested in the next week.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## bhatleberg (Apr 30, 2020)

This is fun stuff. Lots of issues with cracking / inclusions / voids in my experience. But takes a nice polish.

I have only had small bits, but below is two pics of a chunk I kept as sample.

I would love to buy or trade if you have interest.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Apr 30, 2020)

Ruby, back to your original question; what I have been taught is you seal the cut ends of the piece to slow the drying process. Anchor Seal is just one product; it is the one I was originally told about, but there are others. I have also been told just to paint it with whatever you have. The idea is to slow the drying and essentially force the drying through the bark.

As Jerry stated above, with our dry climates (and yours is extremely dry) then possibly the game completely changes. The nature of some woods will also contribute.

Disclaimer; i'm also a newbie, so I was just trying to steer the conversation back to your question and allow the experts on here to advise. Pretty wood though. I myself love DIW and the piece shown by Brian reminds me of DIW.

Glad you joined!!!


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Apr 30, 2020)

I may be interested in the piece in the 4th pic if you sell any of it


----------



## barry richardson (May 1, 2020)

BandR said:


> Pictures posted are air dried only. We have since started sealing with Pentacryl. Would you recommend Anchor Seal?


My understanding is that Pentacryl soaks into the wood, replacing the moisture, thus stabilizing it. If this wood is similar to Desert Ironwood, it wont soak in at all, except for the sapwood. You might be breaking some new ground here, so it may take some experimenting to find what works best. I have a lot of experience with Desert ironwood, but it can only be legally gathered if it is already dead, and usually full of cracks already. I have got some green DIW from bulldozer piles, I did seal that and I think it helped. If you don't have anchor seal, wax works well for end sealing. Go to the thrift store, buy an old crock pot, and a bunch of candles (they usually have tons there) melt the wax and dip the ends of your wood, then give it a year or so. I have a better survival rate for the wood if it is cut into small pieces to dry. For example, your wood looks like it would be popular for pen turners. cut some up 1"x1"x6" and dry it that way. It will dry faster and should crack a lot less. In general, the bigger the piece of wood you try to dry, the bigger the cracks. Good luck with this Ruby. BTW, I looked up all thorn and it looks like it grows in southern AZ, gonna keep my eye out for some now...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BandR (May 2, 2020)

Thank you for the info.. my husband is the cure guy and he has pondered this quite extensively. The althorn wood seems to be resistant to anything soaking in.... Except the sapwood. He is wondering what teak oil might do. Any thoughts on that


----------



## barry richardson (May 2, 2020)

BandR said:


> Thank you for the info.. my husband is the cure guy and he has pondered this quite extensively. The althorn wood seems to be resistant to anything soaking in.... Except the sapwood. He is wondering what teak oil might do. Any thoughts on that


It would probably work a a a finish for dry wood, but I don't think it would do anything to arrest cracking while drying...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mlyle (May 3, 2020)

@bhatleberg 

those pix resemble Texas ebony


----------



## BandR (May 4, 2020)

That is pretty.


----------



## BandR (May 4, 2020)

bhatleberg said:


> This is fun stuff. Lots of issues with cracking / inclusions / voids in my experience. But takes a nice polish.
> 
> I have only had small bits, but below is two pics of a chunk I kept as sample.
> 
> ...


We would love to get you some if you would like. Message me the details of size you are interested in. Thanks for all your help. Learning so much already!


----------



## Mlyle (May 4, 2020)

I am wondering are????

all the pics on this thread.. the same wood...????

Because the first set of 4 pics do not resemble the other
pics inserted by @bhatleberg....and myself of which i think my pic
is of Texas Ebony and I am not sure what @bhattlebergs wood is??

any comments???

MLyle


----------

